# N15 grill on a B14



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

i dunno this may be a stupid answer but i found this in NZ and was wondering if it would fit. its from the n15 Pulsar/sentra as its listed on the website.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

The pic isnt showing up.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> The pic isnt showing up.


ill try to fix that hold on should show up now.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

still not working.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just insert a link of you cant figure out how to insert pics...thats what i have to do...that, or find someone to host your pics


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that the image that he tryin to show.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

my iis isnt workign right of my firewall is fing it up so liuspeed helped me for now here


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i havent searched, cause i dont care that much, but will that grille snap right into a b14?


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i havent searched, cause i dont care that much, but will that grille snap right into a b14?


tahts what im asking
its a NZ car so i dunno i need to know.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> tahts what im asking
> its a NZ car so i dunno i need to know.


can you see the top pic though??


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> can you see the top pic though??



i see your pic and the one above it posted by liuspeed...it looks the same size, but i dunno where it snaps in at and stuff


----------

